# How to learn Java in 10 days?



## Requoter (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello everyone.
In my computer systems class our instructor has assigned us a project that's due in about 10 days, the problem itself is fairly simple the only thing is he wants it done in Java which I have no experience with at all I've only learned C++ so far.
Can anyone recommend any good online tutorials and which complier should be good for a beginner?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## oo.Berserker (Sep 22, 2007)

www.lynda.com has some great tutorials, just search for "lynda" in google


----------

